# ATTN: Walleye Fisherman of Erie - DERBY Question



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I for one think what Virgil (fishcrazy charters) does with the spring and fall derby is great and think it's a great idea. I enjoy hooking up with new guys to fish with in the spring and fall, get out of the house an extra day or two a week during prime hog hunting season for big fish, fish more at night during the week after work, get out of honey do's when the lake is calm etc and have a chance at winning some money (haven't yet but I'm still trying!) 

For those of you that don't know NY also has a Salmon/Trout Derby put on by the LOC. This derby is huge, how huge, read below and I often wonder why more guys don't get in the walleye derby. SO...I am going to pose the question and I would like to know why....WHY DON'T MORE OF YOU GUYS FISH THE DERBY WHEN YOUR FISHING ANYWAY???? 

I'm curious. Everyone is NY is getting in on the action for a shot at some cash. And let me tell you it's alot easier reeling in a big walleye than a big salmon by 1000 fold. 


Here is the email newsletter I got today from the LOC about the fall derby going on right now...which i will be fishing for a couple days this weekend, hell for a shot at 20K why not right? All of you should be thinking the same thing about our derby on Erie. Why not. 


Virgil your probably scratching your head why I posted this....curiousity is all just because I'm getting in on the salmon action and have in the past and as you know me and my crew always fish your derby and we always wonder why more guys don't throw the chips in to possibly win more money...now I'm just posing the questio to OGF. 

Please post your answers below....if anything maybe it will help Virgil change stuff up a big....and maybe just maybe this thing will grow to the point where all places could be over 1k and maybe the Grand prize could be 5 or 10K. Who knows we sure do have enough walleye fisherman to support it. I know there are more walleye fisherman on Erie than NY has salmon fisherman, or close to it. 



Greetings K Gonefishin!

We got perfect weather going into the last week of the LOC Derby!

The grand daddy of all fishing derbies concludes the Lake Ontario fishing season when the Lake Ontario Counties Trout and Salmon Derby explodes with some ferocious angling action in this popular great lake. The derby, run by Empire State Lake Ontario Promotions, will be offering over $40,000 in cash prizes, including a $20,000 GRAND PRIZE check for the largest fish caught overall in the event.

There are four divisions' salmon, lake trout, brown trout and rainbow/steelhead trout. Of course, all the fish must be caught from Lake Ontario.

Weigh in stations run along the coast from the Niagara river to Henderson Harbor. For a complete list of registration outlets and weigh in stations go to loc.org or pick up the latest edition of the LOC Derby News at your local tackle shop. Also look for the paper at various sportsmen shows throughout the northeast. 

Empire State Lake Ontario Promotions has three events the summer derby runs from June 20th to July 19th. The Fall event is August 21st to September 7th. Entry fees are $25 per event and a youth derby pass is available for kids 10 to 15 for just $12 per event. For more information or to register online go to www.loc.org or you can call the LOC headquarters at (888) REEL-2-IN (733-5246) for more information today.

Good Luck and Good Fishing! 


Economic Impact of LOC Derby


NYS Benefits Greatly from Fishing Lake Ontario

The derby anglers spent an average of $560.11 while participating in the LOC Derby events (spring, summer, fall). 

*There were a total of 11,174 entrants in all three 2007 LOC events.*

*Spring 3210 entrants
Summer 1612 entrants*
*Fall 6352 entrants*

Utilizing the 2007 data the total economic impact would be:

Total spending $6,258,669
Local economic impact at 31.1% ($1,946,446) times 1.30 multiplier = $2,530,380
Visitor economic impact at 68.9% ($4,312,223) times 2.95 multiplier = $12,721,058

Total economic impact for all three events = $15,251,438
*All data based on 2007 LOC Derby records

More information about the LOC Economic Impact can be found at the following address: http://www.loc.org/resources/abouteslo.asp


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I assumed it was for that area of the lake only and didn't realize it applied to the entire lake.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I predominately fish the W. Basin so how would I go about getting a fish weighed and "certified"? Especially in the spring!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Mike we had a few trips after a day of fishing to Sheffield to weigh our fish at Erie outfitters. 

Kevin, one of the key things I see in the loc is being able to buy derby tickets at anytime during the derby. Another is cost -vs- payout. $25 to win $20k -vs- $50 to win $2k. I think that there is room for growth in the Erie Derby but rules need tweeked and needs to be more available to enter. The guys I know that fish the loc tell everyone up front if you do not enter your not fishing on my boat, everyone on board must be entered, so right there you eliminate alot of potential entrants with the fish crazy rules and only being prergistered.

Scott


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> SO...I am going to pose the question and I would like to know why....WHY DON'T MORE OF YOU GUYS FISH THE DERBY WHEN YOUR FISHING ANYWAY????



Kevin since you asked:

*FOR ME,* fishing or doing anything for $$$$ is work. I work for $$$. I fish for fun. Many years ago I got into tourny fishing and even made back entry fees and then some. *TO ME,* it became like a job, ie; work. There is a reason that guys that fish for cash, be it charters or tournies call it "FUN FISHING" when they are not fishing for cash.

For those that enjoy tourny fishing, GREAT, but I do not.

For the record, I did get into the Fishcrazy derby a couple of years ago and it still is not for me. In fact, TO ME, it turned what was a culture of guys out at night helping one another (what was working and how far back, etc) into something else that TO ME was not as fun. 

reo


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

If I could get up there more than I have been able to the last couple of years, I would be in them. Is there going to be a fall derby this year? Have at least 3 trips scheduled for this fall.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

All great imput guys keep it coming, for how many views this thread has gotten I figured a few more would have chimed in I hope more do. 

Virgil said the other day yes to fall derby. 

Reo I do hear you, it's all part of the game and friends help friends regardless of derby or not, which you understand as well. Point taken and very valid but your thoughts and your personally past isn't shared by the other 90% of causual sticks on this site. 

Hook N Book- I believe the rules said Ohio Waters. 

falcon2082- Any check station- maybe Virgil will consider a new one in the western basin like Fisherman Warf who knows. 

By the way I posted this just out of my own curiousity not a bash Virgil's rules or anything. Every Derby has rules people don't like Salmon or Walleye but with the LOC having over 6000 people in it and Virgil's struggling to get 100, I was just wondering why, hell your fishing anyways and as we know catching a hog...alot of luck involved.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Hook N Book- I believe the rules said Ohio Waters.


Kevin, your original post states that there are 4 divisions and all fish must be caught in lake Ontario. So based on that, it leads one to believe that this derby would be for all of lake Erie. I have no idea what the rules are for Virgils derby.
But if it's only for Ohio that would make sense seeing there are so many ajoining states and Canada.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

To make it bigger you would have to have a weigh station at every harbor. It would take an organization like LOC has to set it up. I would Imagine the org would have to be setup, do fundraisers etc to get going and then have the baitshops on board to sell derby entries all the time as well as being able to purchase derby entries online so you can get guys their last minute ones as well.

I would enjoy it as the Big winner could be anyone anytime.


----------



## SportAnglerMan (Nov 24, 2008)

I did not get into the spring derby as this was my first year with fishing the big pond.
There were many fisherman in the derby that knew alot more than I know and my entry
fee would of just been a donation to the event. I also am not real keen on being out 
there in the dark as I am still learning the area. I am considering the Fall Derby and
maybe I can get a seat with someone else to learn the ropes before I try it on my own.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fish can be caught daytime too! I know alot of the money winners spring and fall caught fish during the daytime.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

For me its like ezbite said. I live in akron in akron and its quite a hike to
to the lake to fish on a regular basis. Plus the way I look at is that Im primarily fishing against pros who fish the lake several times during the week
if not every day. This is evident by the names that are a top the leader board at the end of every tournament. I think its a great idea and I enjoy
reading all the info. When I go to ontario I go for 3 or 4 days with 2 or 3
guys, we all pitch in for the derby (which is like pitching in for the lottery)
and fish our butts off for the time were there and enjoy.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> kgone, im not sure what your asking, do you want more people to enter or raise the entry fee?


Im not positive, but I think Kevin is hoping that more people will enter the fall derby if the entry fee is dropped a few dollars.....I agree! I think that more people will try their luck with $25 rather than $50!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You guys are taking my post all wrong. All I'm saying is why don't more guys fish, nevermind payout, entry fee, rules this or rules that. 

You guys are looking into the LOC info to much that I posted they do have divisions but get to fish all for one fee, it's just they have alot of different species in the lake and the same presentations will catch all for the most part, once again adding to the luck factor, pretend I didn't post any of that info including the revenue part of tourism either, the main part of it was that ALOT of guys fish! My intent wasn't to say our derby should be more like it at all. I'm moreless saying guys look how many people are in NY chasing big fish, trout or salmon the point of the derby is the same, Go big fish hunting with your buds (your doing it anyway) and maybe win some coin (for a small fee) while your at it! And I don't see why more guys do it. 

No I'm not saying drop it to 25 and they aren't my rules to decide on (thank god), if a pile of people got in maybe it would be less but who knows, if you don't like it buy a few less cranks and a little less beef jerky next couple fishing trips, as alot of you know I'm a big supporter of anything walleye fishing on Lake Erie and try and do what I can to get guys to get out and fish, if we don't we may not have anything to fish in the future....think about it. 

That's it, real simple.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

People who are detered by the drive. Find a few friends that are willing to fish too! Its just a few weeks and its cuts expenes. Fall fishing is cheap, you use almost no gas in the boat! Also the time you spend fishing with friends and enjoying the experience is priceless. 

Besides, if you do place you make a few bucks or get a refund for your time and effort.

IMO I think they should get rid of the deadline for entries. If your not signed up by a specific date then you are not elidgible for the Team bonus. A bunch of people signed up 2 springs ago while the derby was underway. Let's keep it simple and not make too many rules. We have lie detector tests to weed out the the cheaters. Maybe in effort to prevent cheating all fish should be inspected by the weigh station by cutting open the belly or surrendering the fish at time of wiegh! 

If we want more entries incourage your friends to participate and have them fish with you. Its not just to derby's organizers job to promote it. Its all of us. Also the organizers do a great job of running a FUN event

I think the entry is more then fair. Say if you fish just 5 days it only costs $10 for a chance to win $2000! And there is a ton of ways to win! And most of us are already fishing out there derby or no derby.

Its a great event and i would be sad to see it ever end.

i heard some of the western basin guys talking about a wiegh station being closer. erie outfitters is not that far away from the islands. Its not like you are weighing a fish each nite. 

I am getting pumped for the cold dark nights!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

First thing I have to say is I give total props to Virgil for keeping this thing going.. I have fished it since day one and I have seen the rules change and the way I always looked at it was like so what its $50 bucks. To lower the entry fee would only create more work for basically the same money for the people running it (Virgil). I totally agree with Kevin on the "I can't belive more people don't fish it factor" and I can honestly tell you this is a luck event. Sure you have to put your time in but it comes down right place right time. Pro or no pro, John Doe could walk down to E.72 after work and cast a husky jerk and catch a fish worth 2 grand. Jared has a good point of reopening after the team event, but basically it comes down to it Virgils event and I'm gonna fish it no matter what the rules are. Its only $50 bucks...


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

The only thing stopping me is the check-in stations, Im 40 min. away from the closest one. I think Gander Mount. in Twinsburg would be a good one if they would go for it(I think they would). This would help the guys in Portage and Summit Co. Rick


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Comparing the LOC and Virgils derby is not an apples to apples comparison, at least not now.

The LOC has had 25 + years of promotion, development and local business buy-in of participation.

The potential growth of this derby, if that is the goal, will be directly in relation to future participant convenience and business (bait shops, marinas, charter captains) participation.

Until a participant can purchase a entry in most bait stores, marinas,on-line or from their charter captain and then have at least one weigh station in every port or dockage along lake Erie the growth potential will always be very limited.

This is as old of a dilemma as business its self. You need more participants to grow the structure of the derby, but you need a bigger structure to attract more participants. Is it cart before the horse, chicken before the egg or does someone risk a huge investment of time and money on the premise that if you build it they will come


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't feel at a disadvantage at all fishing against some of the pro's in the derby. Spring and fall are the perfect time to luck into a real hog nearshore. Have learned quite a bit bs'ing w/ guys at the awards parties. Even won a trip w/ Virgil at the fall one. Virgil changing the rule regarding everyone on a boat needing to be entered was also a great idea.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

MEISTERICS said:


> i heard some of the western basin guys talking about a wiegh station being closer. erie outfitters is not that far away from the islands. Its not like you are weighing a fish each nite.


Isn't Erie Outfitters located in Sheffield lake...? That would be roughly 70 miles for me and there's guys that fish further west than that. I'm sure there are other places with certified scales on the west end that would accomodate someone wanting a fish weighed though.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Comparing the LOC and Virgils derby is not an apples to apples comparison, at least not now.
> 
> The LOC has had 25 + years of promotion, development and local business buy-in of participation.
> 
> ...


Lundy is right on, we need more participants for ANYTHING to grow in this sport, derby or tournaments period and once again the reason for my post why don't more guys do it, I've seen some valid responces (entry to high, check stations to far etc and all very valid points and concerns) but on the otherhand it's not like your checking fish all the time, it's only 1 maybe 2 money fish your checking throughout the derby your winnings will make up for the time/gas money your spending and IMO in the spring and fall most of the fishing is close to shore anyways, All you guys driving to Geneva to catch fish right now I know for a fact your gas bills are very high and the guys running out to the border are VERY high to catch eyes and steelies so I know money isn't the only reason I think I put gas in my boat once all of last fall and I have a huge motor on my rig.

I don't think our Walleye Derby will get to the size of the LOC ever but come on 100 > vs over 6000, huge margin. I would be estatic if we had 250 guys in the derby seeing how many guy visit OGF we could hit that number easy as pie if guys just got in the darn thing, I know you guys are spending money on lotto tickets, playin hold em in your friends basement, playin poker or spin the wheel at the local carnival, what the hell is the difference, and one lucky fish could pay off huge and like I said your fishing anyways, you can even have a friend check your fish who might have the next day off or who lives closer to a check station I know me and my buddy's do that. 

Speaking about the other new circuits in the other post, another group of guys trying to promote the sport of walleye fishing, I'm telling you what, if more guys don't get involved....mark my words none of us will have NOTHING to fish in the future, your kids won't have nothing to fish...Then what? It'll suck and you know it. Do you know how depressing that would be for Nicholas Zart when he gets older, or anyone elses kid. Just give that some thought. We need to support everything that is out there.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Must we compete in tournaments or roll the derby dice to grow the sport of fishing and ensure it's future? Isn't the future of fishing better served by taking our children fishing and protecting our natural resources?

I have entered a few of Virgil's derbies but did not enter the last one in the Spring. I came to the realization that the reason I was hawg hunting in the Spring and Fall was the excitement of landing a big fish and being out on the lake at night, not for the competition. Also, IMO winning a derby is closer to winning the lotto than winning a competition.

I have to admit though, the local walleye trail for inland lakes and Erie being discussed on OGF does seem interesting to me.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Kevin:

You&#8217;re right, I did scratch my head there for a second before I opened it, LOL. You are right, and what you are doing is quite good and helpful. Information received will only help us determine what&#8217;s good and what&#8217;s not so good with the derby. All the rule changes we&#8217;ve made so far sprung from inputs like this.

Keep in mind, we&#8217;ve only been doing this for the last two years. I couldn&#8217;t find anything on the history of the LOC Derby, so I&#8217;m just guessing that they probably didn&#8217;t start with a $ 20,000.00 purse off the bet. We are learning the ropes as we go, but if we can keep it going for 5-6 years, I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll get a lot better by then.

Yes, it would be great if we could afford a $ 10,000.00 first place (and eventually we&#8217;ll get there), and I&#8217;m sure that a lot more people would find it worth to try it out. At this time it&#8217;s hard enough to find sponsors, and before we get a track history it&#8217;s even harder to approach any. We decided on a five year commitment to this Derby, at which time we will assess to keep it going or not, this Fall Derby will complete two years. 

Lundy has very good points about &#8220;business dilemma&#8221;, do you sink a lot of money in whatever is necessary to grow it, in the hopes &#8220;they will come&#8221;?. This might make sense if one would intend to make a profit off of this, but that is not the case! At this time we are sustaining the loss necessary to keep it going, and it&#8217;s the best we can do. Everything that comes in is 100% for the Derby, not for profit, that&#8217;s why we came up with other different ways of winning. If this Derby is to become comparable to LOC it will take a long time of continued commitment, dedication, and work. Jumping the gun, will cost money that could very well put it under for good.

Every weigh station costs the Derby $ 60.00-$100.00 per year to sustain: $ 50.00 to certify the scale plus the gas it takes to get the scale to and from four times. Spring of 2008 we had a Weigh Station at Cranberry Creek Marina in Huron and one at chagrin River Bait & Tackle in East Lake. The people there are GREAT, bent over backwards to accommodate the scales, even donated merchandise for the Derby raffle. NOT ONE weigh in at either one. As I&#8217;ve said, the people there had no fault in it whatsoever, yet we had do decide whether to keep weigh stations based ECONOMICS. As the Derby grows and it will be able to sustain itself, that cost will become irrelevant. At the same time, we are ready to set up a weigh station anywhere (reputable and trustworthy) if there are participants from the area looking to use it. Do contact me with a place you have in mind, end we will make every effort to set up a weigh station.

As far as the same people always winning, it&#8217;s not at all accurate. If you check the leader boards from the past derbies:

http://fishcrazycharters.com/FishCrazy-Frenzy-Walleye-Derby-Cleveland-Fishing-Tournaments.html

There&#8217;s only one name that appeared in the money every time. Four other names appeared twice each. 26 other names were in the money only one time. The four 1st place winners so far were four different people, and as it stands it&#8217;s 50/50 between &#8220;the pros&#8221; and the &#8220;non-pros&#8221;. Sorry John, but back then you appeared to be more on the novice end of the spectrum, LOL. As I tell everyone: &#8220;fish just as you would fish anyway,. If you enter it with the necessity to win, then it will be hard, and most likely not fun.&#8221; Fishing can be fun, or not, whether you fish derbies, tournament, charters, with friends, or just by yourself! It&#8217;s what you make of it.

This tread has brought forth quite a lot of good ideas and ways to improve that we will act on in the future. It has been quite helpful. I do want to point out my core idea for this Derby:

Easy to participate in. Not requiring major changes in ones life. We all have jobs, family and other more important priorities then fishing. Not requiring extensive preparation, pre-fishing, planning. Have a substantial first prize, regardless of how many enter it. For this Derby to be there as a &#8220;bet on the side&#8221;. If we&#8217;re going fishing anyway, add some more excitement to it That&#8217;s all!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

rizzman said:


> The only thing stopping me is the check-in stations, Im 40 min. away from the closest one. I think Gander Mount. in Twinsburg would be a good one if they would go for it(I think they would). This would help the guys in Portage and Summit Co. Rick


This would be SWEET! I'd be willing to help with the legwork, scale pickup or dropoff or whatever, I'm right there. Catching a nitebite fish means going back up in the a.m. and sometimes that's just not possible. I've been lucky enough/unlucky enough that my fish have come during the day so far but I gotta catch something at night sooner or later


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

I think this whole thing of people discouraged with the fact that "pros" are in it is a little rediculous. First off, what is a "pro" and then why are you upset about one being in the derby? 

I think a lot of people confuse the word "pro", with "damn good fisherman that put their time in and know how to target and handle big fish". I would like to see someone say, I'm not fishing the derby because there are "damn good fisherman that put their time in and know how to target and handle big fish".

Come on people, catching a derby fish isn't rocket science. If so called "amatuers" want a chance to beat "pros" is a fishing event, this your best chance.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Over 700 view and 4 people who haven't fished the Derby chimed in....Nice for those that have thank you, it's helpful for Virgil at least. Call me selfish to a certain degree but I'm just a curious person I put together some stuff (stars and strikes (20 bucks) and help with other stuff) and I'm always puzzled when guys don't show up. 

I swear I just don't get people you ask a simple question and you get crazy responces with zero answers. 

How about a poll Here are some suggestion. 

1. Money
2. Time
3. Nobody to fish with
4. Rules are a problem to me
5. Check Stations are a problem
6. Entry Fee to high
7. Don't walleye fish
8. I suck at walleye fishing
9. My boat was broke during the derby
10. I suck period and don't participate in anything and just lurk on OGF and steal people's info and use it selfishly without giving back anything. 
11. I'm afraid to fish against "so called pro's" (my favorite BS excuse) 
12. I never win anything and feel I don't have the luck. 
13. I didn't know a walleye derby existed
14. I don't fish enough to participate in the Derby. 
15. Afraid others will cheat and that's unfair.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

I, for one, didn't know there WAS a fall derby. Where do I sign up? I just started walleye fishing a couple years ago and have no idea what the hell I'm doing most of the time but I'll try it. It's a good excuse to get out of the house. If I tell the old lady there's cash involved that's all the better.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cetchum -N- Eatum said:


> I, for one, didn't know there WAS a fall derby. Where do I sign up? I just started walleye fishing a couple years ago and have no idea what the hell I'm doing most of the time but I'll try it. It's a good excuse to get out of the house. If I tell the old lady there's cash involved that's all the better.


Atta boy, you got a seat on my boat anytime, get out of the house, suck a couple cold ones down and watch the boards go flying back! that's what I'm talking about :T


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Atta boy, you got a seat on my boat anytime, get out of the house, suck a couple cold ones down and watch the boards go flying back! that's what I'm talking about :T


Just let me know when. I'd like to go out with someone that actually knows what they're doin to teach me a few new tricks.


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

2,3,8,14 I feel my entry would just be a donation as well.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I didn't fish the first derby because I was "Afraid of the Dark.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> suck a couple cold ones down and watch the boards go flying back!





Cetchum -N- Eatum said:


> I'd like to go out with someone that actually knows what they're doin to teach me a few new tricks.


At sucking a couple of cold ones down or boards flying back?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

RBud1080 said:


> I think this whole thing of people discouraged with the fact that "pros" are in it is a little rediculous. First off, what is a "pro" and why shouldn't one be aloud in the derby?


What is a Pro? The assumption is that one's talent or skill is at a level that they receive compensation for their activities.

By definition... "Performed by persons receiving pay", another one says... "Playing for pay". Whether or not persons who fits this criteria are allowed is up to the event promoter and their personal interpretation. 

By comparison... any person who engages in an activity as a pastime is defined as an amateur. In addition it means one engaging in a pursuit but lacking professional skill.

Ya, RBud, you are right. It's totally _ridiculous_ for someone to feel intimidated by that.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

Lundy said:


> At sucking a couple of cold ones down or boards flying back?


Haha. I don't think I need anyone to teach me how to throw down the pops.


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

1. Money - layed off, no extra money.
2. Time - I tournament bass fish, no time left for walleye
3. Nobody to fish with - I don't know anybody that fishs erie for walleye.
4. Rules are a problem to me - never seen a set of the rules, don't know if there is a problem.
5. Check Stations are a problem - closest one 75+ miles away, refer to #1
6. Entry Fee to high - again refer to #1
7. Don't walleye fish - refer to #3
8. I suck at walleye fishing - refer to my photo gallery, it speaks for its self
9. My boat was broke during the derby - smart enough not to take my little ranger out that far on erie, that's why it's not broke.
10. I suck period and don't participate in anything and just lurk on OGF and steal people's info and use it selfishly without giving back anything. - refer to my photo gallery, refer to #2, refer to my posts on OGF.
11. I'm afraid to fish against "so called pro's" (my favorite BS excuse) - have beaten "so called PRO's"
12. I never win anything and feel I don't have the luck. - refer to my posts on OGF
13. I didn't know a walleye derby existed - I did know, refer to #3
14. I don't fish enough to participate in the Derby. - refer to #2 & #3 
15. Afraid others will cheat and that's unfair. - I think you guys are growing those hawg "eyes" at home. :Banane36:


I can account for 5 or 6 of your 700 views, sorry didn't know you were counting. 
PS; good read


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

KaGee said:


> What is a Pro? The assumption is that one's talent or skill is at a level that they receive compensation for their activities.
> 
> By definition... "Performed by persons receiving pay", another one says... "Playing for pay". Whether or not persons who fits this criteria are allowed is up to the event promoter and their personal interpretation.
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah, then in that case no one that ever takes a check in the derby is allowed back again because now they are pros. haha

Thats also why I wasn't in the Bejing Olympic Games racing micheal phelps, cause I won $50 bucks in a fishing derby and lost my amatuer status. Those sob's on the olympic committee, I'm still pissed!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

When does the derby sign-up start? I was thinking about joining in this year.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> When does the derby sign-up start? I was thinking about joining in this year.


Please tell me your serious we can go out and call ducks all day and then fish at night. Plus you can crash at my house so you don't have to make the the trip back to Acorntucky...Quack Quack.. See ya at Hfest biotch


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> Please tell me your serious we can go out and call ducks all day and then fish at night. Plus you can crash at my house so you don't have to make the the trip back to Acorntucky...Quack Quack.. See ya at Hfest biotch


dang, Het, I think you've just been "owned"


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wasn't the first time. Won't be the last.

I've been 'owned' by better.


I know exactly what he means. Tsall good.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishing Erie is very hit or miss and dependent upon the weather since I have a 17' Targa. Travel for a weigh is also be a deterant. I am sure a lot of the big fish are caught at night. Do you have to bring the fish for weigh in the next day when the store is open? 
LindyRigger


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

I fish in a 14 footer, you're fishing a 1/4 mile from shore most of the time, south winds no problem, and yes, you can weigh your fish the next morning


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I can tell you a few reasons I HAVE entered some local derbys / tournaments.
1.) To learn from others.
2.) To see how I do compared to others.
3.) I like to fish.
4.) To learn what I might be doing wrong.
5.) To meet new people.
6.) Having D'arcy Egan put my name in print as the winner.

I have not won any money, (yet), but I did have a good time. I have met quite a few guys that i now consider friends. I have become a better fishermen from my experiences.

Here's a reason for those using the excuse they are unemployed to not enter to get in. These tourneys / derbys are great networking tool and networking is THE best way to find a job.
Catching a big fish is mostly luck. To catch a big fish usually means catching many fish. (unless you are lucky like me.) Catching many fish is luck and skill. Catching big fish consistently is a great fisherman. There are only a few great fishermen that I see in these events. Don't be afraid!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BlueMax said:


> I can tell you a few reasons I HAVE entered some local derbys / tournaments.
> 1.) To learn from others.
> 2.) To see how I do compared to others.
> 3.) I like to fish.
> ...



Great post and great attitude Gene, a guy who gets it. I knew there had to be a reason why I always liked talking to you when we run into each other, aside from sharing the same sickness, we fish the derby and participate in things for the same reason.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm only playing devil's advocate because it seems like some people on this site are implying that entering the derby is the only way to enjoy night fishing for walleye. That unless you enter the derby you can't learn how to night fish or meet other people night fishing. Don't get me wrong. Virgil's derby is what got me interested in night fishing so I am grateful.

But you guys do know that not everyone is driven by a need to compete and win at everything? Especially something as relaxing as fishing. Every benefit cited on hear for entering the derby can be attained by just getting out more often and night fishing Erie. With the only exception being, winning the money.

Get hooked on the night bite, not the competition. Just my .02.

P.S. Those fish I'm holding in my avatar were landed my first night out on someone else's boat. I'm hooked on the night bite for life.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

goolies said:


> I'm only playing devil's advocate because it seems like some people on this site are implying that entering the derby is the only way to enjoy night fishing for walleye. That unless you enter the derby you can't learn how to night fish or meet other people night fishing. Don't get me wrong. Virgil's derby is what got me interested in night fishing so I am grateful.
> 
> But you guys do know that not everyone is driven by a need to compete and win at everything? Especially something as relaxing as fishing. Every benefit cited on hear for entering the derby can be attained by just getting out more often and night fishing Erie. With the only exception being, winning the money.
> 
> ...


"some people on this site are implying that entering the derby is the only way to enjoy night fishing for walleye" Who? 

Why do you keep talking about night fishing, yeah night fishing is part of it but alot of guys don't even fish at night or alot of guys just fish when they can fish depending on schedules I know in the spring MOST of the fish enterered in the derby got caugt during the day. Night fishing has nothing to do with the derby, during the fall it does get dark early so naturally night fishing for big fish does come into play absolutely but never mind the fall derby what about spring? The spring night bite kind of sucked for big fish compared to yesteryear, alot of fish got caught in vermillion but not to many big ones at all. 

Is the derby competition...yes..but it's also a game of chance and luck. 

But you guys do know that not everyone is driven by a need to compete and win at everything? YES I understand and most guys do. Therefore my anology of playing spin the wheel at the carnival or playin poker in your buddy's basment on saturday night, it's a gamble in a way and your FISHING ANYWAY. Toss the money in the pot, play the big fish lotto for the duration of the derby and you just might win since your technically playing anyways? Right?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> "some people on this site are implying that entering the derby is the only way to enjoy night fishing for walleye" Who?
> 
> Why do you keep talking about night fishing, yeah night fishing is part of it but alot of guys don't even fish at night or alot of guys just fish when they can fish depending on schedules I know in the spring MOST of the fish enterered in the derby got caugt during the day. Night fishing has nothing to do with the derby, during the fall it does get dark early so naturally night fishing for big fish does come into play absolutely but never mind the fall derby what about spring? The spring night bite kind of sucked for big fish compared to yesteryear, alot of fish got caught in vermillion but not to many big ones at all.
> 
> ...


Maybe we should ask Virgil why he started the derby? Where have I heard "Don't be Afraid of the Dark". Hmmm. I don't know why I keep calling it night fishing. How many derby winning fish were caught during daylight hours? I think I can count them on one finger.

The vibe I get when I read this thread is "Join the derby and you will enjoy fishing much more than you do now". Maybe I'm wrong. It's just my opinion.

I found "night fishing" for walleye more enjoyable when I wasn't being driven by winning a derby. Again, its just my opinion.

And you did ask for opinions.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

goolies said:


> Maybe we should ask Virgil why he started the derby? Where have I heard "Don't be Afraid of the Dark". Hmmm. I don't know why I keep calling it night fishing. How many derby winning fish were caught during daylight hours? I think I can count them on one finger.
> 
> The vibe I get when I read this thread is "Join the derby and you will enjoy fishing much more than you do now". Maybe I'm wrong. It's just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Join the derby and you will enjoy fishing much more than you do now. No you are wrong it's not that at all, sorry there wasn't actually even meant to even be a vibe it's just a question I figured I'd pose to a large audience of OGF Walleye fisherman I've been a member here and a very involved member here for over 5 years I figured guy would answer that's all. I thought it was a simple thing to do..I'm obviously dead wrong 

As I've tried to state probably 8 times now I'm just curious why more guys don't fish the derby, pretty simple request I even wrote some reasons as to why some may not fish it with 15 reasons. 

Just an assumption on my part but the "Don't be Afraid of the Dark" quote from Virgil ties into his Charter business as well as the derby not just the derby, and the fall derby was the first derby with spring added later if my bad memory serves me correctly. The spring derby as I see it should be WAY more popular for many reasons. 

More daylight hours to fish for guys who DON'T night fish
Spring everyone is pumped about a new season, new boats, new gear and looking forward to getting boats back in the water after pulling them off dry dock or out of storage.
Spring Touraments are more popular historically by numbers that later summer tourney's due to runs being much shorter.
People have less going on with kids in the spring than summer and fall
Fishing and weather is nicer and better in the spring. 

Once again, I'm not looking for aguements, opinons, or whatever else has cropped up in this post...just a simple reason why guys don't get in on the action. I very well could have asked why guys don't fish low cost tournaments but seeing I fish tournaments here and there I kind of moreless know the answer to those. But a derby doesn't apply those same reasons. 

The reason I compared the LOC was just for the basic reason over 6000 people get in on the action, I know they are fishing for a 20K fish but the principle is the same, throw your chips in and get lucky and have fun with friends...your fishing anyways, why not.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Well boys the Derby starts Saturday my entry will be by Friday eve hopefully it just won't be a donation this year  I spent a few minutes last night to review this thread and it looks like Virgil listened to allot of the thoughts that some of the OGF'ers threw out in this thread. 

For guys that didn't read the new derby page http://www.fishcrazycharters.com/derby/details.html alot of new changes some of the main ones are it's only $25.00 to get in and not everyone has to be on the boat has to be in the derby which is nice and it runs throughout the entire main portion of the fishing season May 1 thru November 30th 

ALOT more weigh stations stretching from Oak Harbor (happy hooker) all the way to Geneva State Park Marina and everywhere in between including south to Land Big Fish and Twinsburg Gander Mountain so just about anywhere you fish in Ohio waters and regardless what freeway you access Lake Erie from you can find a weight station nearby. 

14 registrars and as always you can register online. More bait and tackle shops this year, and more monthly prizes of 500.00 and weekly prizes as well. 

I have never won a dime in this derby so it's not like I'm a big derby winner or anything and have nothing to gain...heck I'm not even friends with Virgil but I support anyone and everyone who supports walleye fishing. 

I encourage all walleye fisherman and the guys you all fish with to get in on the fun and join and support the derby, HATS OFF TO VIRGIL for putting this together, I can't image the amount of time and effort that has gone into this as evidence by the progress he has made and what it is shaping up to be, he's doing this for us fisherman so get in and support him, this is no longer a night derby it's 7 months long day and night and it's only 25.00 bucks. You have absolutely NOTHING to loose and since you can only win one prize EVERYONE has a shot at winning a prize and getting your entry fee back and then some...youre fishing anyways. For the guys that do get in good luck and happy hog hunting its going to be a fun derby and a great year of fishing.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Well boys the Derby starts Saturday my entry will be by Friday eve hopefully it just won't be a donation this year  I spent a few minutes last night to review this thread and it looks like Virgil listened to allot of the thoughts that some of the OGF'ers threw out in this thread.
> 
> For guys that didn't read the new derby page http://www.fishcrazycharters.com/derby/details.html alot of new changes some of the main ones are it's only $25.00 to get in and not everyone has to be on the boat has to be in the derby which is nice and it runs throughout the entire main portion of the fishing season May 1 thru November 30th
> 
> ...


Well put Kgone.Good luck to all.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I know I might look like a BigSpender, but some know my ability to squeeze the green right off a $1 bill. To enter the Derby for less than $1 a week.......hello, even I'm in ! 
I do applaud the rule changes and format.

GR


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, I've read this thread and the link to the 2010 derby. I also have read posts about "derby" fish in the past,but never looked it up before today. I was a previous tournament fisher also. Fishing got to be more about how much it was costing me, than fun to fish. I would spend the entry fee for this on a chance of catching a big fish. The part I'm unclear on is you can only win one time. So say I caught a 12.5 pound fish next week,and it was the winner. What happens if I catch a 14.5 pound fish in October? I would move up in the standings but can't win because I won a weekly prize earlier?That is confusing to me.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing is paid until it's over. The biggest prize you qualify for will be the one you get paid for. Second place in the week in your example would move up to claim that weeks prize if your 14.5 took it in October. If the 14.5 took overall, then the second place fish for October would also move up for that prize and you would be grand poobah. We're all shooting for a 15# fish this year though! Again, nothing is final til it's over and Virgil and his crew will sort out the winners in December.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in and so are a few I fish with. It would be great to see a weigh station added in Conny and or Bula I am sure that would up the number of entrants later in the summer.


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

kingnuke32 said:


> I'm in and so are a few I fish with. It would be great to see a weigh station added in Conny and or Bula I am sure that would up the number of entrants later in the summer.


I second that. I am doing the derby but end up fishing Conny and Ashtabula in the late summer. It would be nice to have a station in Conneaut.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

This will be my first Derby. Looking forward to it. My adrenaline will rush maybe just a little more when I see that big one surface 10 yards from the boat. Good luck to all, see you out there.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in! I was checking around at Karren Shop to see if there was a place capable of weighing fish, but am glad to see that at least Geneva Marina can do it. I agree that it would be nice if Conny (Snug Harbor??) could weigh fish too.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

kingnuke32 said:


> I'm in and so are a few I fish with. It would be great to see a weigh station added in Conny and or Bula I am sure that would up the number of entrants later in the summer.


Virgil told me yesterday that Snug Harbor would be a weigh station and registrar. Nice shop!

WBSA will be a registrar at all of their tourneys this summer and fall including the registration meeting in Sandusky this Friday at 4:30. We will also be weighing (separately) derby fish at each event and Virgil will be at all of them to take entries and answer questions after the weigh ins. We are donating $5 of each entry back to the derby to help Virgil cover the huge costs of gauranteeing all those prizes plus we are sponsoring 2 weeks of it.

WBSA has no interest in this other than we think it's an awesome idea and are supporting it as much as possible. Get in, anybody can get lucky in this kind of derby!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I have fished every derby so far and I always will.I'm sure not a pro LOL,heck most of the time I just hope to catch fish.I will say with out the derby I wouldn't fish as much in the fall.The derby gives you that extra little push to go out because evey fish caught could be that monster.I like the derby mostly because your not fishing against PROs or charter captains *YOUR FISHING AGAINST YOURSELF*,looking for the next upgrade.Some of these guys on OGF and from other clubs that are just a better fisherman than I am,well the have helped me many times if asked and people like that and the ones you meet in these so called derbies will only make me better.That's the way I look at it.
For the rules,the entry fee was dropped to $25 this year and every one on the boat doesn't have to be in the derby.
One thing I would like to see is not having us have to choose our poles. I no that's hard and most people wouldn't like it but I like reeling in a fish and then being able to just let the next fish be reeled in by the my buddie or some one else this makes it fun and competitive as well.How is this done like on a charter boat when 3 out of 6 guys are in the derby?All in all it's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't mind so much assigneing rods. I prefer to anyway. But a lot of tomes rod 3 placement moves to rod 2 placement because of a fish on 2. We have been known to slide the rear boards past the middle board until rod # 2 is clear for the chute up the middle. It woirks for us.

I know there is a stipulation in the rules where this is explained. So in reality rod assigning can be nothing more than postion assignment.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

For the last couple of years I have donated trips (prizes) to the Fall Derby. (and will continue to do so) I'm in agreement with Blue Max its a great way to make new friends ald find out information about how to catch fish! During the winter Virgil approached me not only to join the derby, but to become a register for it. I'm a firm believer in information circles the more information that can be passed from person to person the event and attendence will grow. Lets enjoy the lake and the fishing it brings us all, and if this derby
is a way to promote this than so be it. Just remember the only things that are true in life are Taxes & Death so lets enyoy it while we can. on the lighter side not only did I register but my wife saw the information and decited she wanted to join, so we made it a famly thing with my wife and son. LETS HAVE SOME FUN!!!!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

You can put colored velcro on each man's rod if you still want to use personal rods, that's how we kept em straight last year; blue for one guy, yellow the next, red the third, nothing for the fourth. Also meant nobody was stuck in one spot all day or night as rods rotated, except whoever got skunked and end up on both outsides and it happened. We'll likely use the same thing this year regardless as each guy likes to run a different program at times. 

On a charter, if say two people aren't in the derby and everyone else is. I think it might be easiest to use the same thing, color code the four rods that are excluded from the derby. Means everyone can still land fish on every rod charter style, but anything coming in on the four coded rods are out of play for the contestants and none of the rod's are in play for those that aren't in anyway. We'll soon find out how it's all gonna work best.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

ezmarc said:


> Virgil told me yesterday that Snug Harbor would be a weigh station and registrar. Nice shop!
> 
> WBSA will be a registrar at all of their tourneys this summer and fall including the registration meeting in Sandusky this Friday at 4:30. We will also be weighing (separately) derby fish at each event and Virgil will be at all of them to take entries and answer questions after the weigh ins. We are donating $5 of each entry back to the derby to help Virgil cover the huge costs of gauranteeing all those prizes plus we are sponsoring 2 weeks of it.
> 
> WBSA has no interest in this other than we think it's an awesome idea and are supporting it as much as possible. Get in, anybody can get lucky in this kind of derby!


Snug Harbor getting in will be great for the Derby! I will make sure I let everyone in that area know about it. :T


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

GO FISH said:


> Ok, I've read this thread and the link to the 2010 derby. I also have read posts about "derby" fish in the past,but never looked it up before today. I was a previous tournament fisher also. Fishing got to be more about how much it was costing me, than fun to fish. I would spend the entry fee for this on a chance of catching a big fish. The part I'm unclear on is you can only win one time. So say I caught a 12.5 pound fish next week,and it was the winner. What happens if I catch a 14.5 pound fish in October? I would move up in the standings but can't win because I won a weekly prize earlier?That is confusing to me.





Fish Scalper said:


> Nothing is paid until it's over. The biggest prize you qualify for will be the one you get paid for. Second place in the week in your example would move up to claim that weeks prize if your 14.5 took it in October. If the 14.5 took overall, then the second place fish for October would also move up for that prize and you would be grand poobah. We're all shooting for a 15# fish this year though! Again, nothing is final til it's over and Virgil and his crew will sort out the winners in December.


Thanks for clearing that up. I read that but didn't understand it fully I guess. I 'll enter next time I'm by Vics. I have never caught anything bigger than 8 and ounces,but I figure if your going to write about winning a prize,you should make it a winning weight


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Guys:
Appreciate your interest, support, and participation! As it stands right now, many of the derby's concepts are not necessarily all mine. Many of you came up with them, and we incorporated them into the new derby. Some just cannot be done, and some are just too hard to do right now, but many were able to get done.

Reading your posts, seems like you are getting the concepts, and understanding it well.
The Ohio Fishing Regs. are the core of our rules. Derby Rods assignment follows the same rules. Three derby contestants fish on a boat. Put your six rods in and fish. Whatever fish you reel in on any rod is your derby fish. Six people fish on a boat, three contestants, three not. Assign six of the 12 rods as "The Derby Rods" and the three contestants fish them as mentioned above. Contestants reel fish on "non-derby" rods, no problem, but can't count it for the derby. Non-contestants reel fish on derby rods, again no problem. As per Ohio Fishing regs., the fish you reel in (catch) is your fish and counts towards your daily limit (6) if you keep it. Non-contestants can't weigh fish for the derby so that's self explanatory about the fish they catch.

My advice on weighing fish is weigh in as many as you can. There's no need to up-grade any more, the reason for that is self-explanatory; Only one prize per contestant - THE LATEST, LARGEST PRIZE YOUR WEIGH-INS QUALIFY YOU FOR!

The "small" 7 lbs walleye. I've just participated in the Gator Classic Pro-Am Tournament, run by WBSA. Two days with five 7 lbs walleyes would've won you a PROFESSIONAL tournament. There will be periods of this derby that can very well be won with 7 lbs walleyes.

John - CharterMax, explained what this derby attempts to achieve (see his post on this thread).

OK, enough talk. there's a derby going on!. Seriously, feel free to contact us any time about the derby on the link bellow.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Virgil,your post said-Three derby contestants fish on a boat. Put your six rods in and fish. Whatever fish you reel in on any rod is your derby fish.

So this means,me and my partner both in the derby can just take turns reeling in fish and don't have to worry about calling out his 2 rods or my 2 rods before starting fishing.
Thanks


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Bigmtman said:


> Virgil,your post said-Three derby contestants fish on a boat. Put your six rods in and fish. Whatever fish you reel in on any rod is your derby fish.
> 
> So this means,me and my partner both in the derby can just take turns reeling in fish and don't have to worry about calling out his 2 rods or my 2 rods before starting fishing.
> Thanks



"4. Designated Rods/Lines Rule. Fishing is permitted using only DESIGNATED RODS/LINES from shore, boat or charter.
Contestants must reel in their fish; assistance with netting a legally caught fish is acceptable. There is a maximum of two
"Designated Rods/Lines" allowed per contestant at any time while fishing for the Derby, with only a maximum of three
hooks per line. Fish counted for the derby can be caught by ANY CONTESTANT ON ANY OF THE DESIGNATED
ROD/LINE. The following procedure must be used to assign "Designated Derby Rods/Line: 1. The Rod/Line must be out
of the water with FREE LURE(S) ( NO FISH ON) at the time it is assigned as a "Designated Rod/line". 2. In the event
the Contestant desires to assign a different Rod/Line instead of an already existing one, both the new Rod/Line to be
designated and the existing designated one must be out of the water at the same time, with FREE LURES (NO FISH
ON), before the new Rod/Line can be designated. Boat occupants DO NOT ALL NEED to be registered in the Derby."

WHY DO I GET THE FEELING NOBODY IS READING THE RULES

To answer your question: Fish two rods per derby contestant and you can reel in derby fish on any of the derby rods. KEEP IN MIND THE OHIO FISHING REGS! You reel in and keep 6 walleyes, you done for the day.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read them but I guess I'm just a little slow LOL.Thanks for the reply Virgil.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No Virgil...in the questions that he asked the rules read like stereo instructions and aren't written clearly...IMO (and many others actually) 

*"Three derby contestants fish on a boat. Put your six rods in and fish. Whatever fish you reel in on any rod is your derby fish" *


"4. Designated Rods/Lines Rule. Fishing is permitted using only DESIGNATED RODS/LINES from shore, boat or charter.
Contestants must reel in their fish; assistance with netting a legally caught fish is acceptable. There is a maximum of two
"Designated Rods/Lines" allowed per contestant at any time while fishing for the Derby, with only a maximum of three
hooks per line. Fish counted for the derby can be caught by ANY CONTESTANT ON ANY OF THE DESIGNATED
ROD/LINE. The following procedure must be used to assign "Designated Derby Rods/Line: 1. The Rod/Line must be out
of the water with FREE LURE(S) ( NO FISH ON) at the time it is assigned as a "Designated Rod/line". 2. In the event
the Contestant desires to assign a different Rod/Line instead of an already existing one, both the new Rod/Line to be
designated and the existing designated one must be out of the water at the same time, with FREE LURES (NO FISH
ON), before the new Rod/Line can be designated. Boat occupants DO NOT ALL NEED to be registered in the Derby."


YOU DID Clarify this, the rules that have been written say you have to designate "2" of your own derby rods. Me and MANY others including one of the charters/registars that I fished with on sunday ALL thought that even if 3derby guys are on the boat that you STILL had to designate each person's rods. Because your rules DO read like that. I guess that's now the case which is great because designating derby rods on a boat full of derby guys was silly they are ALL derby rods...once again your rules do not read like that. 

So technically speaking just to be sure- 4 derby fisherman 8 lines, any guy grabs the rods and reels in a derby fish it's good to go weather or not the 4 guys assigned rods because everyone is in the derby because all 8 rods are derby rods.

Is this statement correct?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I think this is the key line for derby guys.

Fish counted for the derby can be caught by *ANY *CONTESTANT ON *ANY* OF THE DESIGNATED ROD/LINE.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fish Scalper said:


> I think this is the key line for derby guys.
> 
> Fish counted for the derby can be caught by *ANY *CONTESTANT ON *ANY* OF THE DESIGNATED ROD/LINE.


Thank You! I even wrote it in BOLD LETTERS to make it stand out!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Love the new set up. Thinking I might sign up, but I need some help getting on the water. Good news - I'm a teacher. I'm off from June 8th until third week in August. Let me know if anyone has an open seat once in a while and I'll throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Team Harle has signed up today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Did not want to start another thread-This one is doing just fine!

Just want to bring forth some "food for thought" about the weigh ins.

For every Derby period the one in *green* is the *$$$$$$* taker for that period. The ones in *red* are winning other prizes. The ones in *black* are bellow the *$$$$$* takers even if they win other prizes. This is just to give a better visual of what's what on the boards.

With the "You can Only Win One Prize Rule" (Latest, Largest prize your weigh-ins qualify you for), the *$$$$* places for the first half of the Derby periods will most likely be as far down as 5th-8th places.

I'd say to weigh in a fish for every week (no up-grades required), regardless of what place it might be for now. By the end of the derby you might get a pleasant surprise.

Think about it!

Good Luck!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

So that brings up the following scenario: You weigh a 10 pound fish and win week one. In week 2 you weigh an 11 pound fish but lose to a 11 1/2 pound fish. Have you upgraded past your first fish or do you still win week one?

Thanks, MikeC


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Once you're on top, you can't go back as the week is over as you locked it up. If the 11.5 won the month, you'd have second for the month. If the 11.5 went on to win the derby, you'd win the month and not the week since it pays more.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, I believe you're right after further reading the rules with an eye just to that.

"The application of this rule guarantees that once a contestant wins one of the weeks or months as a 1st place winner for that period, *they can never lose that prize, only win another equal or larger prize instead, later in the derby*.


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

ezmarc said:


> Virgil told me yesterday that Snug Harbor would be a weigh station and registrar. Nice shop!
> 
> WBSA will be a registrar at all of their tourneys this summer and fall including the registration meeting in Sandusky this Friday at 4:30. We will also be weighing (separately) derby fish at each event and Virgil will be at all of them to take entries and answer questions after the weigh ins. We are donating $5 of each entry back to the derby to help Virgil cover the huge costs of gauranteeing all those prizes plus we are sponsoring 2 weeks of it.
> 
> WBSA has no interest in this other than we think it's an awesome idea and are supporting it as much as possible. Get in, anybody can get lucky in this kind of derby!


Bringing this back up as it as Conny eye time. I see lakeshore in Bula is listed but no Snug or any where else in Conny, are they still going to be added? Getting late in the game for this one. Would like to know as it will mean a few more entrants on my boat if a station in Conny is added.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

kingnuke32 said:


> Bringing this back up as it as Conny eye time. I see lakeshore in Bula is listed but no Snug or any where else in Conny, are they still going to be added? Getting late in the game for this one. Would like to know as it will mean a few more entrants on my boat if a station in Conny is added.


As of yet we were not able to finalize a weigh-in station in Conneaut. We have everything ready to place one there as soon as we can find a place that is willing to do it. If you have any one in mind, let us know.

Virgil


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Snug Harbor was not interested?


----------

